# New Jackson Cuda 12



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have been wanting to get into Kayak fishing for some time now so i could fish the electric only lakes where i cant take my bass boat. I did some research and decided on the Jackson Cuda 12, it seemed to have the best reviews and the coolest features. I got the Limon color and i think it looks awesome! I couldn't be happier with it and it is very comfortable and stable. I went with an Aqua Bound Stingray Carbon paddle and it is very light and nice. Here are some pics! Let me know what you guys think. Enjoy!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

That is one awesome boat. Love the color you chose. I would've picked that as well!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice kayak......I love the color should make it easy to see you


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah it is bright for sure and i believe it is the coolest color jackson offers!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great, I'm loving my 'Cuda 14 here in North Carolina, when I can get out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

If I paddled any kind of flat water, that would of been my boat instead of a coosa.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks sweet!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the color


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats a sweet color sure beats my beige. Nice looking yak. Looks like you are starting out right.


----------



## schust75 (Jun 12, 2013)

I went with the camo, but almost went with the Limon. Hard to go wrong with any of them and man are they fun to use!


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I started dressing it up a bit with a few decals and then i made a set of stands for it out of PVC. Love this thing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice looking yak.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice stand, I'd store it upside down though, and cover from the sun, can make the boat brittle and fade.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

